# Putin:"La vittoria sarà nostra. Nato, minacce inammissibili".



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


Il Vladimiro furioso dovrebbe anche ricordarsi, che l' Ucraina aveva uno degli arsenali nucleari più grandi del pianeta.

Ci rinunciò su garanzia della stessa Russia della sua sicurezza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


oramai sembra una caricatura. Mi chiedo se i Russi nel 2022 abbiano veramente tutti l'anello al naso. Sembra di vivere nell'800


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> oramai sembra una caricatura. Mi chiedo se i Russi nel 2022 abbiano veramente tutti l'anello al naso. Sembra di vivere nell'800



La cosa peggiore, è che fa credere ai russi, che gli europei li odino.

Quando è esattamente l' opposto.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore, è che fa credere ai russi, che gli europei li odino.
> 
> Quando è esattamente l' opposto.


Mentalità sovietica. Sempre la stessa


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


Il pubblico ha fatto la olà con hip-hip urrà finale? Questo è un Kgb che è andato a scuola da Berlusconi... un mix terrificante, organizza invasioni e stragi con la stessa leggerezza con cui l'amico di Arcore organizzava il bunga bunga.. pazzesco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore, è che fa credere ai russi, che gli europei li odino.
> 
> Quando è esattamente l' opposto.



ma questa retorica è iniziata dal 2012/2013, cioè da quando Putin ha deciso di diventare Zar a vita della Russia. Da quel momento hanno messo in atto la tipica propaganda fatta con il manuale del piccolo propagandista: 

- creare costantemente paura di un nemico esterno (l'occidente/USA) che ti vuole annientare 
- rafforzare l'immagine "imperialista" creando pretesti e tensioni nei paesi confinanti 
- creare senso di appartenenza interno della Grande Russia, messo in atto con la Chiesa Ortodossa Moscovita. Gli stessi che fino a venti anni prima andavano a cercare i preti che facevano le messe di nascosto, ora dichiarano la superiorità morale ed etica della Russia Ortodossa verso il decadende occidente. (ps. il patriarca Karill ha un patrimonio stimato di qualche miliardata di euro).


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mentalità sovietica. Sempre la stessa





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma questa retorica è iniziata dal 2012/2013, cioè da quando Putin ha deciso di diventare Zar a vita della Russia. Da quel momento hanno messo in atto la tipica propaganda fatta con il manuale del piccolo propagandista:
> 
> - creare costantemente paura di un nemico esterno (l'occidente/USA) che ti vuole annientare
> - rafforzare l'immagine "imperialista" creando pretesti e tensioni nei paesi confinanti
> - creare senso di appartenenza interno della Grande Russia, messo in atto con la Chiesa Ortodossa Moscovita. Gli stessi che fino a venti anni prima andavano a cercare i preti che facevano le messe di nascosto, ora dichiarano la superiorità morale ed etica della Russia Ortodossa verso il decadende occidente. (ps. il patriarca Karill ha un patrimonio stimato di qualche miliardata di euro).



Io non so come fosse il "sentiment" generale verso i russi a quei tempi, non c' ero.

Ma oggi posso dire con ragionevole certezza che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un essere umano che avesse il benchè minimo pensiero astioso verso un russo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so come fosse il "sentiment" generale verso i russi a quei tempi, non c' ero.
> 
> Ma oggi posso dire con ragionevole certezza che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un essere umano che avesse il benchè minimo pensiero astioso verso un russo.



gli unici commenti che ho sentito sui russi in vita mia pre-annessione Crimea e soprattutto questa guerra, era sul quantitativo enorme di patata in quelle lande desolate


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2022)

Certo che l'intelligence Britannica non ne ha presa mezza (almeno per quello che ho letto sui giornali, spero non se lo siano inventato al solito) : Aveva annunciato dichiarazione di guerra oggi, entrata in conflitto della Bielorussia..

che dire: Meglio così!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *La cosa peggiore, è che fa credere ai russi, che gli europei li odino.*
> 
> Quando è esattamente l' opposto.



Putin da *dittatore esperto *usa i mezzi che ha disposizione per cercare di tenere compatti i russi.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so come fosse il "sentiment" generale verso i russi a quei tempi, non c' ero.
> 
> Ma oggi posso dire con ragionevole certezza che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un essere umano che avesse il benchè minimo pensiero astioso verso un russo.


All’epoca i russi/sovietici erano schifati e odiati. Soprattutto in USA, dove solo la possibilità di essere comunista ti distruggeva la vita.
Gli usa sono comunque l’altra faccia della medaglia eh


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin da *dittatore esperto *usa i mezzi che ha disposizione per cercare di tenere compatti i russi.


Ma questo è chiaro.

Il problema è che è una balla clamorosa, non è nemmeno una di quelle mezze verità che ci propagandano i nostri, dove almeno c'è margine di discussione.

Qui non c'è proprio nulla di vero, ed è incredibile nel 2022


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è chiaro.
> 
> Il problema è che è una balla clamorosa, non è nemmeno una di quelle mezze verità che ci propagandano i nostri, dove almeno c'è margine di discussione.
> 
> Qui non c'è proprio nulla di vero, ed è incredibile nel 2022


Si ma per comprendere, devi capire il popolo russo attraverso la sua storia e la sua cultura. Io non mi stupisco per nulla. Mi stupisco che tu ti stupisca


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


Tutto qua?
E io che mi aspettavo che alla fine del grande discorso premesse il pulsante rosso per lanciare larsenale atomico verso le principali città europee e americane


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è chiaro.
> 
> Il problema è che è una balla clamorosa, non è nemmeno una di quelle mezze verità che ci propagandano i nostri, dove almeno c'è margine di discussione.
> 
> *Qui non c'è proprio nulla di vero, ed è incredibile nel 2022*



Forse in Russia non è il 2022.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse in Russia non è il 2022.


vedendo le loro trasmissioni di fine hanno che si rifanno al trash italiano anni 80, direi che sono fermi a sanremo 81


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse in Russia non è il 2022.


vabbè l'idolo dei loro teenager è Al bano


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

La russia è un mondo diverso.
Sono usciti dalla servitù della gleba nel 1917 e fino al 1905 avevano un'autocrazia assoluta che poco e nulla aveva da invidiare ai tempi del Re Sole e dell'ancien regime... Sono indietro di 300 anni sulla tabella di marcia, anche se il comunismo li ha modernizzati. Facciamo che sono ancora fermi agli anni 70 e che Putin è una sorta di Breznev/Andropov/Chernenko. 

Detto ciò, discorso veramente blando e con poco mordente.
Che secondo me è preludio ad una de escalation.
La dichiarazione interessante l'ha fatta Zelensky, il passo indietro sulla Crimea che per me è la chiave per uscire dal conflitto.
Ragionevolmente è l'unica parte dell'Ucraina che si possa cedere salvando la faccia, visto che è sempre stata russa.
Sul Donbass toccherà raggiungere un accordo, probabilmente sul modello di Abkhazia e Ossezia del sud.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vabbè l'idolo dei loro teenager è Al bano



I più spericolati ascoltano Pupo


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so come fosse il "sentiment" generale verso i russi a quei tempi, non c' ero.
> 
> Ma oggi posso dire con ragionevole certezza che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un essere umano che avesse il benchè minimo pensiero astioso verso un russo.


io ho la documentata contezza al contrario che esistono tantissime persone che hanno astio e pregiudizi contro i russi
e non da due mesi o dal 2014, da sempre

quello che mi dispiace è vederlo in Italia, quando tutto ciò che è italiano invece in Russia viene apprezzato molto
finchè lo fanno americani, britannici ed ex sovietici mi tange relativamente

ci siamo inventati questa nuova guerra fredda quando non abbiamo nulla da guadagnare ad andare contro la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La russia è un mondo diverso.
> Sono usciti dalla servitù della gleba nel 1917 e fino al 1905 avevano un'autocrazia assoluta che poco e nulla aveva da invidiare ai tempi del Re Sole e dell'ancien regime... Sono indietro di 300 anni sulla tabella di marcia, anche se il comunismo li ha modernizzati. Facciamo che sono ancora fermi agli anni 70 e che Putin è una sorta di Breznev/Andropov/Chernenko.
> 
> Detto ciò, discorso veramente blando e con poco mordente.
> ...


La servitù della gleba è stata abolita nel 1861 dallo zar Alessandro II.
Secondo me il comunismo ha dato loro la botta finale, rendendoli quello che sono. Sono un popolo strano, basato sempre sulla sottomissione e sul destino che non si può cambiare. Però un appunto: la monarchia assoluta russa è stata per lunghi tratti illuminata, altro che Roi Soleil.

Tornando a noi, senza cessione ufficiale del Donbas non finisce nulla, mi pare chiaro. Inoltre i Russi non ridaranno indietro i territori conquistati(se non li perdono prima)


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


Leggendo solo la prima frase del titolo pensavo parlasse dello scudetto. Per un attimo ho completamente dimenticato il quadro geopolitico attuale, e mi sono immedesimato in un Putin Milanista con tanto di sciarpa al collo 

Se fosse un vero tifoso Milanista adesso sarebbe probabilmente troppo preso per giocare alla guerra ed avrebbe abbandonato tutto in modo da seguire la squadra


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io ho la documentata contezza al contrario che esistono tantissime persone che hanno astio e pregiudizi contro i russi
> e non da due mesi o dal 2014, da sempre



Cambia frequentazioni 

E' una minoranza malsana.


----------



## Route66 (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so come fosse il "sentiment" generale verso i russi a quei tempi, non c' ero.
> 
> Ma oggi posso dire con ragionevole certezza che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia un essere umano che avesse il benchè minimo pensiero astioso verso un russo.


Cosi per stemperare un pò la situazione(ma anche no...)ti dirò amico mio che se avessi avuto un pò a che fare con quei "gentiluomini" come è capitato a me durante le vacanze sul Mar Rosso negli anni più o meno 2009÷2013 forse avresti un'idea differente.
Io allora avevo coniato un termine che oggi è quantomai realista: peggio delle cavallette!!
Arroganti, odiosi, maleducati, menfreghisti e incivili.
Questo pensavo circa dieci anni fa e penso di non essermi sbagliato in fondo.
Quindi se ne cercavi uno eccolo qua!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Cosi per stemperare un pò la situazione(ma anche no...)ti dirò amico mio che se avessi avuto un pò a che fare con quei "gentiluomini" come è capitato a me durante le vacanze sul Mar Rosso negli anni più o meno 2009÷2013 forse avresti un'idea differente.
> Io allora avevo coniato un termine che oggi è quantomai realista: peggio delle cavallette!!
> Arroganti, odiosi, maleducati, menfreghisti e incivili.
> Questo pensavo circa dieci anni fa e penso di non essermi sbagliato in fondo.
> Quindi se ne cercavi uno eccolo qua!


Ma hai mai visto gli inglesi in ferie?  

Sono a livello primitivi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La servitù della gleba è stata abolita nel 1861 dallo zar Alessandro II.
> Secondo me il comunismo ha dato loro la botta finale, rendendoli quello che sono. Sono un popolo strano, basato sempre sulla sottomissione e sul destino che non si può cambiare. Però un appunto: la monarchia assoluta russa è stata per lunghi tratti illuminata, altro che Roi Soleil.
> 
> Tornando a noi, senza cessione ufficiale del Donbas non finisce nulla, mi pare chiaro. Inoltre i Russi non ridaranno indietro i territori conquistati(se non li perdono prima)


Abolita nel 1861 de iure, ma de facto fino alla rivoluzione bolscevica si è protratta, specie nelle zone più isolate e retrograde. 
Ci sono stati zar illuminati, vero, ma il potere dello Zar è sempre stato totalmente assoluto.
Fino al 1905 (e puramente di facciata comunque) non c'è stato nessun altro organismo che detenesse il potere.
Il primo ministro era una diretta emanazione dello Zar e faceva quello che l'autocrate gli ordinava.
Vedi Stolypin che era un uomo geniale e dovette fare a malincuore varie minchiate perchè Nicola II (inetto totale) voleva così. 
Se solo ci fosse stato uno zar piu competente in quel momento, la Russia si sarebbe risparmiata la guerra contro il giappone, avrebbe gestito meglio l'offensiva tedesca resistendo fino all'ammutinamento di Kiel (che sarebbe pure arrivato mesi prima) e non avrebbe sperimentato la catastrofe sovietica.
Oggi probabilmente parleremmo di un paese ben più simile a noi.
Nicli, Nicli...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Beh, alla fine il temuto 9 maggio è stata una sola mediatica, sia dal punto di vista russo che non festeggia nulla, sia da quello occidentale visto che le varie intelligence avevano pompato e spaventato tutti con l'inizio dell'apocalisse.

Meglio così per tutti, indipendentemente da come la si pensi.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cambia frequentazioni
> 
> E' una minoranza malsana


sai cosa sarebbe utile invece ?

introdurre il russo tra le lingue europee di studio insieme al francese, inglese, tedesco e spagnolo

aumentare i corsi di cultura e storia russa, non solo materie a scelta di qualche facoltà tranne nei corsi specializzati

facilitare i viaggi studio Italia-Russia, è assurdo che si vada in paesi con qualche paginetta di storia e non in Russia

riconoscere i titoli di studio russi in Italia, così con delle modifiche al sistema russo possono essere assimilati

togliere i visti per viaggiare, perchè chiaramente sono esclusi da tutti i viaggi non organizzati con mesi di anticipo


così si diffonde la conoscenza e una buona parte si ricrede, i restanti confermeranno la loro posizione ma almeno avranno solide motivazioni per continuare a dire certe cose


----------



## Route66 (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma hai mai visto gli inglesi in ferie?
> 
> Sono a livello primitivi.


Ti ricordo che abito in una località turistica.... li conosco tutti "a domicilio" mentre i russi in trasferta sul campo neutro!!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Abolita nel 1861 de iure, ma de facto fino alla rivoluzione bolscevica si è protratta, specie nelle zone più isolate e retrograde.
> Ci sono stati zar illuminati, vero, ma il potere dello Zar è sempre stato totalmente assoluto.
> Fino al 1905 (e puramente di facciata comunque) non c'è stato nessun altro organismo che detenesse il potere.
> Il primo ministro era una diretta emanazione dello Zar e faceva quello che l'autocrate gli ordinava.
> ...


Si ma dopo la riforma del 1861 i contadini non erano più asset patrimoniali e non potevano più essere venduti. È un cambiamento epocale. Certo le loro condizioni rimanevano misere ma era già in atto un cambiamento epocale per la Russia arretrata.
La monarchia russa era assoluta come in tutta Europa (vedi monarchia asburgica), certo più dura perché di stampo orientale. Hanno avuto grandi Zar a partire da Pietro il grande che ha portato la Russia nell’era moderna europea.
Si sono d’accordo, la sfortuna è stata avere uno Zar inetto e debole come Nicola II, manovrato da chiunque e soprattutto succube di Rasputin. Con un’altro tipo di Zar, forte e deciso, sarebbe cambiata la storia russa, ne sono convinto.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sai cosa sarebbe utile invece ?
> 
> introdurre il russo tra le lingue europee di studio insieme al francese, inglese, tedesco e spagnolo
> 
> ...


Non sono affatto contrario, anzi.

Ma temo che l' ostacolo principale a tutto ciò, sia proprio la Russia stessa.

Volessero, sarebbero trattati come chiunque altro, e col rispetto che come tutti, si meriterebbero o meno.
Volessero, sarebbero tra le prime potenze economiche mondiali senza se e senza ma.
Volessero, sarebbero perfettamente integrati con tutti gli altri occidentali, che li accoglierebbero a braccia aperte.

Chi è causa del suo mal, pianga se stesso.

Sarà cultura, sarà mentalità, ma non è che i rapporti non si possano migliorare comunque.

Vedendo come spendono i ricchi russi , e dove, i loro soldi, mi viene da pensare che VOGLIONO vivere come noi.

Probabilmente, a causa della repulsione verso la cosiddetta "democrazia" , con i suoi pro ed i suoi contro, per loro andiamo tenuti il più lontano possibile.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, alla fine il temuto 9 maggio è stata una sola mediatica, sia dal punto di vista russo che non festeggia nulla, sia da quello occidentale visto che le varie intelligence avevano pompato e spaventato tutti con l'inizio dell'apocalisse.
> 
> Meglio così per tutti, indipendentemente da come la si pensi.


l'intelligence britannica


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

comunque in questi ultimi giorni sta crescendo il malcontento nel pd riguardo l'atteggiamento depensante verso Washington.
personaggi di spicco si stanno esponendo e il cerchio magico lettiano non può permettersi più di tanto di rispondere malamente, non siamo ai tempi di renzi quando era più semplice prendere le distanze dal presunto vecchio e poi lui è calato dal nulla non investito dal popolo delle primarie se non quella farsa sienese (e dovremmo parlare della sentenza dei monte dei paschi qualche giorno fa...).

ieri persino la tessera numero uno, al secolo De Benedetti, ha rilasciato un'intervista dura al Corsera
contrario a mandare le armi, contrario a seguire Biden, forte critiche al governo e alla dirigenza pd


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

*New York Times aggiorna ad aprile i dati del petrolio russo all'India:*

*"Gli acquisti indiani di greggio russo sono aumentati vertiginosamente dall'inizio del conflitto, passando da zero a dicembre e gennaio a circa 300.000 barili al giorno a marzo e 700.000 al giorno ad aprile.*
*Il greggio russo ora rappresenta quasi il 17% delle importazioni indiane, rispetto a meno dell'1% prima dell'invasione. *
*L'anno scorso, l'India ha importato in media dalla Russia circa 33.000 barili al giorno."


Il mese scorso il ministro delle Finanze indiano aveva dichiarato:

"Se il petrolio in Russia è disponibile e pure a prezzo scontato, perchè non dovrei comprarlo ?
Ne ho bisogno per la mia gente"*


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *New York Times aggiorna ad aprile i dati del petrolio russo all'India:*
> 
> *"Gli acquisti indiani di greggio russo sono aumentati vertiginosamente dall'inizio del conflitto, passando da zero a dicembre e gennaio a circa 300.000 barili al giorno a marzo e 700.000 al giorno ad aprile.*
> *Il greggio russo ora rappresenta quasi il 17% delle importazioni indiane, rispetto a meno dell'1% prima dell'invasione. *
> ...


Quindi quando fallisce la Russia?


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi quando fallisce la Russia?


passare da meno dell'1% al 17% in pochi giorni in un mercato enorme come quello indiano, che importa 80% petrolio, è tanta roba

del resto il ragionamento del governo indiano è cristallino: ci serve e loro ne hanno a profusione, poi fanno lo sconto pure


----------



## Sam (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi quando fallisce la Russia?


Presto! Prima di subito! Questione di ore, anzi di minuti!
Hanno perso il più grande mercato _dopo il big bang (_semicit.) e stanno perdendo miliardi, mentre noi abbiamo trovato altre fonti energetiche e non abbiamo avuto nemmeno un rincaro, anzi abbiamo risparmiato su benzina e bollette.


----------



## Sam (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> passare da meno dell'1% al 17% in pochi giorni in un mercato enorme come quello indiano, che importa 80% petrolio, è tanta roba
> 
> *del resto il ragionamento del governo indiano è cristallino: ci serve e loro ne hanno a profusione, poi fanno lo sconto pure*


Il fatto è che gli indiani sono egoisti. Pensano all'interesse nazionale, quando potrebbero fare come noi e pensare all'interesse degli altri.
Siamo la Madre Teresa di Calcutta della politica estera.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sai cosa sarebbe utile invece ?
> 
> introdurre il russo tra le lingue europee di studio insieme al francese, inglese, tedesco e spagnolo
> 
> ...


gia la scuola italiana obbliga a studiare materie inutili, se ci aggiungiamo pure questo come obbligatorio diamo il colpo di grazia


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> passare da meno dell'1% al 17% in pochi giorni in un mercato enorme come quello indiano, che importa 80% petrolio, è tanta roba
> 
> del resto il ragionamento del governo indiano è cristallino: ci serve e loro ne hanno a profusione, poi fanno lo sconto pure


Beh si, non fa una piega. A loro conviene e la Russia guadagna


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> gia la scuola italiana obbliga a studiare materie inutile, se ci aggiungiamo pure questo come obbligatorio diamo il colpo di grazia


non per forza tutto obbligatorio, anche a scelta aumentando le opzioni.

comunque non è inutile...la lingua russa serve in tanti paesi, se ti presenti con l'inglese passi come turista e l'atteggiamento è diverso oltre al fatto che milioni di adulti non ti comprendono, e la storia serve a capire un paese complesso vicino a noi

viaggiare e studiare è sempre utile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non per forza tutto obbligatorio, anche a scelta aumentando le opzioni.
> 
> comunque non è inutile...la lingua russa serve in tanti paesi, se ti presenti con l'inglese passi come turista e l'atteggiamento è diverso oltre al fatto che milioni di adulti non ti comprendono, e la storia serve a capire un paese complesso vicino a noi
> 
> viaggiare e studiare è sempre utile


ma facoltativo si puo insegnare di tutto, ci puoi mettere pure letteratura giapponese o cinese volendo. Inoltre la letteratura non serve a insegnare una lingua, infatti i corsi italiani di inglese basati prevalentemente sulla letteratura inglese formano un sacco di studenti che non sanno fare una mezza conversazione in inglese, roba che renzi a confronto sembra un madrelingua  
Studiare la letteratura come si fa in italia va bene solo per far vedere quanto si è eruditi nei salotti dei radical chic


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma facoltativo si puo insegnare di tutto, ci puoi mettere pure letteratura giapponese o cinese volendo. Inoltre la letteratura non serve a insegnare una lingua, infatti i corsi italiani di inglese basati prevalentemente sulla letteratura inglese formano un sacco di studenti che non sanno fare una mezza conversazione in inglese, roba che renzi a confronto sembra un madrelingua
> Studiare la letteratura come si fa in italia va bene solo per far vedere quanto si è eruditi nei salotti dei radical chic


infatti io ho scritto la lingua e la storia nel senso classico, non la letteratura proprio perchè quando c'è il corso unico "lingua e letteratura X" so che venga sacrificata la lingua
poi se vuoi aggiungere pure quella ben venga, ma l'importante è sapersi districare con la lingua e conoscere la storia di un paese capendo meglio la mentalità di conseguenza

comunque meglio tornare più strettamente in topic


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è chiaro.
> 
> Il problema è che è una balla clamorosa, non è nemmeno una di quelle mezze verità che ci propagandano i nostri, dove almeno c'è margine di discussione.
> 
> Qui non c'è proprio nulla di vero, ed è incredibile nel 2022


Sono d'accordo con te: parliamo di un dittatore che ha fatto arricchire i suo compagni di merende e che ha mandato come carne da macello le più giovani generazioni del suo paese... per massacrarne a loro volta i giovani e non ucraini.. pazzesco e ingiustificabile. Uno che avvelena oppositori e giornalisti. 
Guarda queste interviste / interrogatori a dei soldati russi fatti dall'esercito ucraino...su YouTube : 
Survivor: Russian VDV Airborne Soldier Talks About Their Initial Invasion Of Hostomel Airport

Sister, I don't have a leg, could have had one but it is too late to think - Russian soldier

il tema della "denazificazione" è stato un alibi grande come un continente per invadere l'ucraina e distruggere un popolo..... andando a curiosare trovi dei servizi del "The Guardian" e "Times" (nel 2015/ 2021) che guarda un pò... parlano di campi estivi fatti nelle principali città ucraine dai nazionalisti di destra.. 
Guarda questi due servizi su YouTube : 

Ukraine's far-right children's camp: 'I want to bring up a warrior

Inside A White Supremacist Militia in Ukraine

Da ambo i lati pazzesco (+ per la Russia ovviamente)


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Ma la contro- manifestazione di Zelensky e i leader buoni l'hanno fatta alla fine?


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma per comprendere, devi capire il popolo russo attraverso la sua storia e la sua cultura. Io non mi stupisco per nulla. Mi stupisco che tu ti stupisca


Su molti filosofi, intellettuali e scrittori chiudiamo un occhio perché ci hanno lasciato opere immortali, ma tendenzialmente son sempre stati dei gran frignoni con evidente disturbo paranoide di personalità...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su molti filosofi, intellettuali e scrittori chiudiamo un occhio perché ci hanno lasciato opere immortali, ma tendenzialmente son sempre stati dei gran frignoni con evidente disturbo paranoide di personalità...


assolutamente d’accordo.
È il peggio della genetica slava mixata alla ferocia senza cervello vichinga. Mix esplosivo.
Ma anche i grandi letterati e intellettuali russi, che io adoro (su tutti dostoevskij) celavano sempre una mentalità disturbata incline alla depressa/follia.
È impossibile inquadrarli secondo categorie occidentali


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto contrario, anzi.
> 
> Ma temo che l' ostacolo principale a tutto ciò, sia proprio la Russia stessa.
> 
> ...


Se vuoi approfondire l’argomento in una dimensione storica, puoi leggerti qualcosa su occidentalismo e slavofilismo. Se non hai mai letto nulla sull’argomento, capirai moltissime cose anche sul presente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma la contro- manifestazione di Zelensky e i leader buoni l'hanno fatta alla fine?



E' stato il G7, tutti bla bla bla esattamente come Putin


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato il G7, tutti bla bla bla esattamente come Putin


ah ecco ormai sta Roberta Mensola parla talmente tanto che non si distinguono le occasioni


----------



## danjr (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> oramai sembra una caricatura. Mi chiedo se i Russi nel 2022 abbiano veramente tutti l'anello al naso. Sembra di vivere nell'800a


La Russia è grande, sicuramente quello che abitano a San Pietroburgo sono come noi, ma da tante parti sicuramente sono rimasti alla retorica dell’800


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah ecco ormai sta Roberta Mensola parla talmente tanto che non si distinguono le occasioni


Braccia (e non solo) rubate al cinema *****.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Braccia (e non solo) rubate al cinema *****.


Ah scusate, non pensavo che quel genere cinematografico fosse da censurare, chiedo scusa  .


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Braccia (e non solo) rubate al cinema *****.


se ho capito il genere, secondo me anche l'inviata bionda della Rai non è male


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se vuoi approfondire l’argomento in una dimensione storica, puoi leggerti qualcosa su occidentalismo e slavofilismo. Se non hai mai letto nulla sull’argomento, capirai moltissime cose anche sul presente.


Quando sono venuto qui non sapevo cosa mi aspettava. Ho visto che molta gente mi odiava ed io... ed io... non sapevo... non sapevo come la dovevo prendere. 
Però quello che sto cercando di dire è che se io posso cambiare, e voi potete cambiare... tutto il mondo può cambiare!


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando sono venuto qui non sapevo cosa mi aspettava. Ho visto che molta gente mi odiava ed io... ed io... non sapevo... non sapevo come la dovevo prendere.
> Però quello che sto cercando di dire è che se io posso cambiare, e voi potete cambiare... tutto il mondo può cambiare!


frase detta da un buono dopo aver sconfitto un russo


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sai cosa sarebbe utile invece ?
> 
> introdurre il russo tra le lingue europee di studio insieme al francese, inglese, tedesco e spagnolo
> 
> ...



Esistono già corsi accademici si lingua e letteratura russa, ma da decenni. Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non per forza tutto obbligatorio, anche a scelta aumentando le opzioni.
> 
> comunque non è inutile...la lingua russa serve in tanti paesi, se ti presenti con l'inglese passi come turista e l'atteggiamento è diverso oltre al fatto che milioni di adulti non ti comprendono, e la storia serve a capire un paese complesso vicino a noi
> 
> viaggiare e studiare è sempre utile


Ah ma intendevi a livello di scuole medie e superiori? Ma sei serio? Stai trollando dai... LOL


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah ma intendevi a livello di scuole medie e superiori? Ma sei serio? Stai trollando dai... LOL


Beh il russo è fondamentale. Metti che un sabato sera, girando per la città in cerca di un tabaccaio aperto, ti ritrovi sulla Stazione Spaziale Internazionale…


----------



## Sam (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh il russo è fondamentale. Metti che un sabato sera, girando per la città in cerca di un tabaccaio aperto, ti ritrovi sulla Stazione Spaziale Internazionale…


Beh, io in realtà di russe ne trovo un sacco il sabato sera, girando per la città.
Però non sono in cerca di un tabaccaio.
Non so se vale lo stesso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

Comunque se volete capire la russia, dovete leggere tre autori 

- Dostoevskij 
- Lev Gumilyev (SOPRATTUTTO)
- Dugin 

E se vi interessa qualcosa di piu diplomatico, gli scritti dei memoirs di Gromyko sono interessantissimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque se volete capire la russia, dovete leggere tre autori
> 
> - Dostoevskij
> - Lev Gumilyev (SOPRATTUTTO)
> ...


Aggiungerei Anche:

- I dieci giorni che sconvolsero il mondo (J. Reed) 

Da una visione della rivoluzione russa diversa dai testi di storia visto che si tratta di una cronaca di chi era sul posto.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh il russo è fondamentale. Metti che un sabato sera, girando per la città in cerca di un tabaccaio aperto, ti ritrovi sulla Stazione Spaziale Internazionale…


Tu scherzi, ma con la figah come fai?
Le russe sono delle fighe assurde che ti fanno divertire. Almeno un khorosho o privet sono necessari


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque se volete capire la russia, dovete leggere tre autori
> 
> - Dostoevskij
> - Lev Gumilyev (SOPRATTUTTO)
> ...


Impossibile saltare Gogol, Tolstoj e anche Gonkarov per capire la mentalità russa.
E nell’epoca sovietica Bulgakov


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Impossibile saltare Gogol, Tolstoj e anche Gonkarov per capire la mentalità russa.
> E nell’epoca sovietica Bulgakov


Gogol e Tolstoj sono circa sovrapponibili a Dostoevskij, che secondo me è ottima sintesi di quel periodo. Eviterei di leggerli tutti e tre, meglio sceglierne uno. 
Bulgakov pure è interessante ma piu da una prospettiva storica, il sovietismo è stato una enorme parentesi, per capire la russia moderna è molto piu importante il tardo zarismo, i saggi sull'eurasiatismo e soprattutto la prospettiva del "destino manifesto" russo ripresa da Dugin e intrecciata con Gumilyev


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esistono già corsi accademici si lingua e letteratura russa, ma da decenni. Nulla di nuovo


ho scritto cinque punti per integrare maggiormente la Russia nell'Europa, a livello di persone comuni non la pagliacciata politica europea (da tanti anni ormai è chiaro il progetto dei soliti noti...fare entrare tutti i paesi dell'Europa fisica tranne la Russia e forse la Turchia) come già avviene per altri paesi extra UE, ne hai scelto uno e solo per le università apposite.
ok...nulla di nuovo in effetti


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh il russo è fondamentale. Metti che un sabato sera, girando per la città in cerca di un tabaccaio aperto, ti ritrovi sulla Stazione Spaziale Internazionale…


se ti interessa stare nel tuo paesino allora sono tante le cose che non servono, ma poi non diciamo "i russi non sono abituati a pensare" et similia se abbiamo questi esempi in casa nostra.
quando viaggi invece ti rendi conto che sono necessarie le lingue internazionali e il russo lo è decisamente.
nei paesi ex sovietici con l'inglese sopravvivi giusto in centro e con i giovani, oltre ai limitati contesti internazionali appositi, mentre con le persone più grandi e fuori dal giro turistico è notte fonda.
persino alcuni cinesi più maturi lo conoscono per i trascorsi comunisti dei rispettivi paesi.

oltre a capire meglio la storia e la mentalità di un paese


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

*Attaccato l'ambasciatore russo a Varsavia, inondato di vernice rossa (probabili proiettili da paintball)*


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gogol e Tolstoj sono circa sovrapponibili a Dostoevskij, che secondo me è ottima sintesi di quel periodo. Eviterei di leggerli tutti e tre, meglio sceglierne uno.
> Bulgakov pure è interessante ma piu da una prospettiva storica, il sovietismo è stato una enorme parentesi, per capire la russia moderna è molto piu importante il tardo zarismo, i saggi sull'eurasiatismo e soprattutto la prospettiva del "destino manifesto" russo ripresa da Dugin e intrecciata con Gumilyev


Concordo ma per me Gogol soprattutto è imprescindibile. Prendi le Anime Morte, lì dentro c’è praticamente tutta la Russia dell’800. Non credi?


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

*parli del diavolo e spuntano le corna...Macron:

"Dal punto di vista politico l'Europa è più ampia dell'Ue e la sfida storica che ci attende oggi è quella di creare una comunità politica europea, un'architettura europea nuova che consentirebbe alle nazioni democratiche europee che aderiscono ai nostri valori di trovare un nuovo spazio di cooperazione politica e di sicurezza in materia di energia, trasporti, investimenti, infrastrutture, libera circolazione e giovani"*


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attaccato l'ambasciatore russo a Varsavia, inondato di vernice rossa (probabili proiettili da paintball)*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2229


Questo non mi sembra il caso…


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

*telefonata Xi Jinping - Scholz:*

*" Cina e Ue sono partner strategici globali e sono un'opportunità l'una per l'altra con interessi comuni che superano di gran lunga le differenze

Pechino sostiene l'autonomia strategica dell'Ue.

Le relazioni Cina-Ue non sono mirate contro qualcuno, non dipendono né sono controllate da terzi. *
*Si tratta di un consenso strategico a cui entrambe le parti dovrebbero aderire a lungo"*


partner strategici dei cinesi e in lotta con i russi...contenti voi...
a quanto pare le comunanze con i cinesi in Asia superano quelle con i russi in Europa...bizzarro


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attaccato l'ambasciatore russo a Varsavia, inondato di vernice rossa (probabili proiettili da paintball)*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2229


Scena abbastanza triste.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attaccato l'ambasciatore russo a Varsavia, inondato di vernice rossa (probabili proiettili da paintball)*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2229


ma non li avevano espulsi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *telefonata Xi Jinping - Scholz:*
> 
> *" Cina e Ue sono partner strategici globali e sono un'opportunità l'una per l'altra con interessi comuni che superano di gran lunga le differenze
> 
> ...


Forse a sto giro i giornalisti capiranno che la Cina è piu interessata dell'occidente a fare le scarpe ai russi, altro che alleanza...


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma con la figah come fai?
> Le russe sono delle fighe assurde che ti fanno divertire. Almeno un khorosho o privet sono necessari


Eh ormai io ho scelto la strada della monogamia, però da adolescente andavo spesso con gli amici a fare il bagno nel lago di Como e con le olandesi ci si divertiva. E io in olandese sapevo dire solo Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse a sto giro i giornalisti capiranno che la Cina è piu interessata dell'occidente a fare le scarpe ai russi, altro che alleanza...


Sotto sotto i cinesi sono contentissimi delle sanzioni occidentali alla Russia. Praticamente si immaginano già la colonizzazione economica della Russia che sarà totalmente dipendente dalla Cina.


----------



## Andris (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse a sto giro i giornalisti capiranno che la Cina è piu interessata dell'occidente a fare le scarpe ai russi, altro che alleanza...


comunque sembrano le solite parole cinesi per staccare l'Europa dall'ingerenza degli Stati Uniti
dicevano lo stesso ai tempi della nuova via della seta che ci riguardava da vicino...
quando parlano si riferiscono sempre a loro, anche senza nominarli


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh ormai io ho scelto la strada della monogamia, però da adolescente andavo spesso con gli amici a fare il bagno nel lago di Como e con le olandesi ci si divertiva. E io in olandese sapevo dire solo Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten…


Anche io monogamo ormai 
Ma prima mamma mia, tra Russia e Ucraina e Romania ho fatto di tutto 
Il tutto senza saper dire una parole in quelle lingue. Fortunatamente alcune di loro parlavano italiano


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io monogamo ormai
> Ma prima mamma mia, tra Russia e Ucraina e Romania ho fatto di tutto
> Il tutto senza saper dire una parole in quelle lingue. Fortunatamente alcune di loro parlavano italiano


Anche le moldave non sono da sottovalutare


----------



## danjr (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh il russo è fondamentale. Metti che un sabato sera, girando per la città in cerca di un tabaccaio aperto, ti ritrovi sulla Stazione Spaziale Internazionale…


Magari ti ritrovi in qualche nightclub e li ti può servire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh ormai io ho scelto la strada della monogamia, però da adolescente andavo spesso con gli amici a fare il bagno nel lago di Como e con le olandesi ci si divertiva. E io in olandese sapevo dire solo Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten…





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io monogamo ormai
> Ma prima mamma mia, tra Russia e Ucraina e Romania ho fatto di tutto
> Il tutto senza saper dire una parole in quelle lingue. Fortunatamente alcune di loro parlavano italiano





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche le moldave non sono da sottovalutare



Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate 
Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


----------



## danjr (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *telefonata Xi Jinping - Scholz:*
> 
> *" Cina e Ue sono partner strategici globali e sono un'opportunità l'una per l'altra con interessi comuni che superano di gran lunga le differenze
> 
> ...


Ma si i cinesi hanno delle risposte standard per tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate
> Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


Mai avuto il piacere :-(

Come sono?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Vladimir Putin dalla Piazza Rossa:"Alla fine dello scorso anno l'Occidente stava apertamente preparando un attacco al Donbass e alla Crimea, a Kiev c'erano richieste di armi nucleari che creavano una minaccia inaccettabile proprio al nostro confine. L'Occidente preparava una invasione di nostri territori. In Ucraina una operazione preventiva, necessaria e giusta. Ho chiesto ai Paesi della Nato una accordo sulle garanzie di sicurezza, ma non siamo stati ascoltati. Come nel 1945, la vittoria sara' nostra. Oggi i nostri soldati, come i loro antenati, stanno combattendo fianco a fianco per la liberazione della loro terra natale dalla feccia nazista, con la certezza che, come nel 1945, la vittoria sarà nostra".


con questo ritmo forse la potranno vedere i tuoi nipoti la vittoria della russia

l'occidente non stava preparando nessun attacco altrimenti l'attacco ci sarebbe stato..non davano certo il tempo a te di prepararti babbeo

io capisco la propaganda forte e forse sarò ingiusto a dirlo perchè magari trovandomici la penserei come loro però davvero se i russi si bevono e credono a questi scemi allora inizio a pensare che cognitivamente non ci stiano tanto nemmeno loro..parlo dei russi cittadini ovviamente


----------



## Sam (9 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attaccato l'ambasciatore russo a Varsavia, inondato di vernice rossa (probabili proiettili da paintball)*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2229


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

*Macron: "La pace non si costruirà sull'umiliazione della Russia. Domani avremo una pace da costruire, non dimentichiamolo mai. Dovremo farlo con Ucraina e Russia attorno al tavolo, ma non con la negazione, l'esclusione di uno o dell'altro, oppure con l'umiliazione. Quando la pace tornerà sul suolo europeo, dovremo costruire nuovi equilibri di sicurezza, senza cedere alla tentazione dell'umiliazione o dello spirito di vendetta. 

L'Ucraina con la sua lotta e il suo coraggio è già oggi membro del cuore della nostra Europa, della nostra famiglia, della nostra Unione.
Ma anche se le accordassimo domani lo status di Paese candidato, e spero che si vada veloci, sappiamo tutti che il processo di adesione ci impiegherebbe probabilmente decenni"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

*Letta: "Non dobbiamo farci guidare dagli Usa, l’Ue è adulta. Fuori luogo le uscite di Johnson.
Andare prima a Kiev e poi incontrare Putin."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Oggi tutti contro la guerra mondiale, da Putin, alla Cina, ai piddini.

Domani magari si sganciano suppostoni.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Non dobbiamo farci guidare dagli Usa, l’Ue è adulta. Fuori luogo le uscite di Johnson.
> Andare prima a Kiev e poi incontrare Putin."*


Tutti bravi a parlare i nostri partiti, peccato che non contino nulla e a decidere sarà Draghi. Orsini nel "confronto" a Cartabianca mi ha deluso, cioè al posto di gridare a Salvini che i partiti dovevano farsi valere contro il banchiere, faceva i complimenti a lui e Conte che hanno votato per le armi e solo a parole sono andati contro. Un altro che crede alle favole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate
> Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


E tu Statte zitto, le scartano loro ce le pijamo noi no?  giapponesi forever, pure le coreane, anche se tendono ad essere simpatiche come l'aceto


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche le moldave non sono da sottovalutare


Eh beh la razza sempre quella è  
Tutto manzo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate
> Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


Concludo qui l’off topic: le giapponesi mi mancano ed era un mio sogno e mi sa che sogno rimane.
Invece cinesi e coreane…ho timbrato il biglietto


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti contro la guerra mondiale, da Putin, alla Cina, ai piddini.
> 
> Domani magari si sganciano suppostoni.


Tutto dipende da cosa decidono Bidxon e i padroni della pace nel mondo, succederà solo ciò che approvano loro, gli assassini n1 del globo e già abituati ad uccidere civili con le bombe atomiche.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concludo qui l’off topic: le giapponesi mi mancano ed era un mio sogno e mi sa che sogno rimane.
> Invece cinesi e coreane…ho timbrato il biglietto


Hai perso il meglio mi sa, le giapponesi, per cultura, soni molto legate alla famiglia e molto devote al marito/compagno se questo le tratta con rispetto, al contrario invece diventano molto molto infedeli. Parlo per esperienza personale avendoci lavorato diversi mesi, quelle che trascuravo me le ritrovavo al locale con un altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron: "La pace non si costruirà sull'umiliazione della Russia. Domani avremo una pace da costruire, non dimentichiamolo mai. Dovremo farlo con Ucraina e Russia attorno al tavolo, ma non con la negazione, l'esclusione di uno o dell'altro, oppure con l'umiliazione. Quando la pace tornerà sul suolo europeo, dovremo costruire nuovi equilibri di sicurezza, senza cedere alla tentazione dell'umiliazione o dello spirito di vendetta.
> 
> L'Ucraina con la sua lotta e il suo coraggio è già oggi membro del cuore della nostra Europa, della nostra famiglia, della nostra Unione.
> Ma anche se le accordassimo domani lo status di Paese candidato, e spero che si vada veloci, sappiamo tutti che il processo di adesione ci impiegherebbe probabilmente decenni"*



*Ancora Macron:

"Oggi Putin non si è reso protagonista di un'esclation verbale. E' l'ora di una tregua."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende da cosa decidono Bidxon e i padroni della pace nel mondo, succederà solo ciò che approvano loro, gli assassini n1 del globo e già abituati ad uccidere civili con le bombe atomiche.


Gli altri invece non uccidevano civili, soprattutto i giapponesi in Cina durante la seconda guerra mondiale, solo qualche milione di civili uccisi volutamente  

Ah ed ovviamente i programmi atomici tedeschi e giapponesi della seconda guerra mondiale erano in atto per la ricerca di energia pulita, ci fossero arrivati per primi non l'avrebbero mai usate


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti bravi a parlare i nostri partiti, peccato che non contino nulla e a decidere sarà Draghi. Orsini nel "confronto" a Cartabianca mi ha deluso, cioè al posto di gridare a Salvini che i partiti dovevano farsi valere contro il banchiere, faceva i complimenti a lui e Conte che hanno votato per le armi e solo a parole sono andati contro. Un altro che crede alle favole.


ancora non hai capito che personaggio è orsini? da giletti ha ringraziato pure crozza per l'imitazione


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ancora non hai capito che personaggio è orsini? da giletti ha ringraziato pure crozza per l'imitazione


Posso capire Crozza, visto che alla fine se vai contro chi ti imita fai la parte dell'antipatico. Anche Red Ronnie lo ringrazia, quando lo prende per il sedere di brutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Posso capire Crozza, visto che alla fine se vai contro chi ti imita fai la parte dell'antipatico. Anche Red Ronnie lo ringrazia, quando lo prende per il sedere di brutto.


quando ti fanno le imitazioni significa che sei famoso, il problema è quando non ti imita piu nessuno. Orsini ringrazia chiunque gli dia un po di visibilità, ovviamente non perde tempo a fare le markette sul prossimo suo libro in uscita sull'ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate
> Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


Tranquillo, fanno tutti i sofisticati.
Ma tra un po' hanno nominato tutte le nazioni del globo 

"Belle o brutte, daglielo a tutte" cit.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Non dobbiamo farci guidare dagli Usa, l’Ue è adulta. Fuori luogo le uscite di Johnson.
> Andare prima a Kiev e poi incontrare Putin."*


Domani
Biden: ho chiesto al congresso ulteriori 600 giliardi in aiuti militari
Letta: Si


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli altri invece non uccidevano civili, soprattutto i giapponesi in Cina durante la seconda guerra mondiale, solo qualche milione di civili uccisi volutamente
> 
> Ah ed ovviamente i programmi atomici tedeschi e giapponesi della seconda guerra mondiale erano in atto per la ricerca di energia pulita, ci fossero arrivati per primi non l'avrebbero mai usate


Ah perché tu, giustamente, credi che gli USA abbiano sganciato le atomiche sul Giappone per bontà d'animo e pure giustificando il tutto ... D'altra parte credi pure che oggi si stiano adoperando per la pace, cogli1 io che mi aspetto una riflessione seria


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concludo qui l’off topic


In una discussione su Putin la gnagna non è OT.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah perché tu, giustamente, credi che gli USA abbiano sganciato le atomiche sul Giappone per bontà d'animo e pure giustificando il tutto ... D'altra parte credi pure che oggi si stiano adoperando per la pace, cogli1 io che mi aspetto una riflessione seria


Poi mi autocito perché non ce la faccio proprio a tacere, i giappo ammazzavano i cinesi? Fino a 3 mesi fa eravate TUTTI con la boccia in frigo aspettando di ammazzare i cinesi. Oggi qualsiasi minaccia dica la Russia vi inalberate come cervi in calore per il nucleare, ma giustificate gli Usa che 'hanno sganciata sul serio sui civili. Ma mi rendo conto che i civili oltreoceano non sono occidentali, possono essere sterminati. Le condanne a piacimento sono il vostro pane quotidiano, gli iuesei sono i buoni, giusti ed hanno spre ragione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah perché tu, giustamente, credi che gli USA abbiano sganciato le atomiche sul Giappone per bontà d'animo e pure giustificando il tutto ... D'altra parte credi pure che oggi si stiano adoperando per la pace, cogli1 io che mi aspetto una riflessione seria


Ma cosa c'entra la bontà d'animo, stiamo parlando della seconda guerra mondiale dove nessuno si è risparmiato da nefandezze. Cosa vuol dire bontà d'animo? Ognuno fa i suoi sporchi interessi, l'atomica l'ha utilizzata chi ci è arrivato prima, stai pur certo che se l'avessero avuta prima i tedeschi o i giapponesi l'avrebbero utilizzata senza problemi, anche perché lo scopo dei programmi atomici era esattamente quello.

Sappiamo bene che ognuno guarda ai propri interessi, tu stai tutto il tempo a parlare ESCLUSIVAMENTE degli USA e della NATO come se gli altri fossero fari di civilità e fossero nella ragione assoluta.

Ho scritto più di una volta che gli USA stanno utilizzando l'Ucraina per tentare di indebolire la Russia, quindi perché mi attribuisci opinioni diametralmente opposte? Per partito preso perché non faccio il bastian contrario a tutti i costi che deve andare contro ai governi occidentali a prescindere? 

A me come ben sai mi fanno letteralmente schifo il 99% degli attuali politici italiani e mettiamoci dentro pure nonno Biden, ma questo non vuol dire che io debba andare contro ad ogni cosa che accade come se la scelta di pensiero fosse una squadra di calcio da tifare a tutti i costi.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Maggio 2022)

Aiutare Kiev “perché Mosca non vinca”. Ma lavorare per “riportare la pace in Europa” e quindi per “il cessate il fuoco“. Quindi senza “umiliare”Mosca perché “non siamo in guerra contro la Russia”. Emmanuel Macronè intervenuto al termine della Conferenza sul futuro dell’Europaa Strasburgo


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Poi mi autocito perché non ce la faccio proprio a tacere, i giappo ammazzavano i cinesi? Fino a 3 mesi fa eravate TUTTI con la boccia in frigo aspettando di ammazzare i cinesi. Oggi qualsiasi minaccia dica la Russia vi inalberate come cervi in calore per il nucleare, ma giustificate gli Usa che 'hanno sganciata sul serio sui civili. Ma mi rendo conto che i civili oltreoceano non sono occidentali, possono essere sterminati. Le condanne a piacimento sono il vostro pane quotidiano, gli iuesei sono i buoni, giusti ed hanno spre ragione.


La prima cosa da NON fare per analizzare gli eventi storici è decontestualizzarli... Ma vabbè. Dai lasciamo perdere, non riesco a spiegarmi bene evidente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto con grande dispiacere che le giapponesi non sono mai citate
> Siete molto,molto,molto deludenti


Le giapponesi sono per i veri intenditori... non spargere troppo il verbo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Biden ha firmato una legge per velocizzare fornitura armi all’Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: L’Ungheria resta contraria al sesto pacchetto di sanzioni contro Mosca​


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

*Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca all'assemblea di Confindustria a Benevento: "Mi auguro che Draghi chieda a Biden di dividerci le forniture di gas...Non abbiamo più i diplomatici di un tempo...Il segretario generale della NATO è un semianalfabeta di ritorno...Il Papa è l'unica grande personalità che parla con un linguaggio di onestà intellettuale e preoccupazione vera, abbiamo creato la pazzia per l'allargamento della NATO all'Ucraina...Gli USA vogliono mettere in ginocchio la Russia, ma se Putin se ne va, ne viene uno peggiore...".*


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca all'assemblea di Confindustria a Benevento: "Mi auguro che Draghi chieda a Biden di dividerci le forniture di gas...Non abbiamo più i diplomatici di un tempo...Il segretario generale della NATO è un semianalfabeta di ritorno...Il Papa è l'unica grande personalità che parla con un linguaggio di onestà intellettuale e preoccupazione vera, abbiamo creato la pazzia per l'allargamento della NATO all'Ucraina...Gli USA vogliono mettere in ginocchio la Russia, ma se Putin se ne va, ne viene uno peggiore...".*



De Luca ha ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> De Luca ha ragione.


Quando parla di politica estera sì, di covid per carità. In ogni caso, non facendo NULLA come governatore, sta cercando di mantenere i consensi in questo modo, facendosi portavoce del malcontento delle conseguenze della guerra.


----------



## Raryof (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Domani
> Biden: ho chiesto al congresso ulteriori 600 giliardi in aiuti militari
> Letta: Si


Letta: Solo? fai 601 triliardi di miliardi.

Comunque fate attenzione a ciò che leggete, sono tutte sciocchezze, non credete a nulla, a questi fessi con frasi preparate e buoniste, argomenti vuoti, dicono tutti la stessa cosa, la stessa marmellata, solo per tenere il gioco e far sembrare più pieno un argomento che ha una sola narrativa: O GUERRA O GUERRA.
Iniziative per entrare nella UE, pace, fine guerra, non esistono, è un'occasione troppo ghiotta, la Russia arriverà a conclusione prima o poi e avrà ciò che si sarà conquistata sul campo, alcuni faranno falsa opposizione e in tanti ringrazieranno per aver fatto smaltire un po' di roba (armi) che era stata mascherinata, paese distrutto, russofobia attiva, sanzioni inutili e dannose solo per noi, non ci credete nemmeno voi che i paesi occidentali si metteranno contro la Russia a vita ed è uno dei motivi per cui noi, come Italia, avremmo dovuto salvaguardare gli interessi futuri e un certo tipo di rapporti poi da ricostruire prima di infilarsi nella narrativa dei più buoni che mandano più armi, una delle tipicità di certi incompetenti che si eccitano per le situazioni e fanno finta di avere tutto in pugno meglio di altri, prima con obblighi vaccinali carogne e stupidi poi con lo stato di emergenza che non c'è manco in Polonia, ma la Russia rimarrà lì non cambierà mentalità, Putin o non Putin, ciò che è sbagliato è infilarsi in certe situazioni, usati dagli Usa, per arrivare a portare una falsa influenza europea o europeista tutt'attorno alla Russia, col rischio di veder saltare paesi come è già successo, ma noi siamo i buoni giusto? Letta ha detto che dobbiamo essere Ue? di staccarci? solo minchiate, i mandanti di questa guerra sono quelli che stanno facendo di tutto per allungarla e i ceffi ucraini che ancora resistono per nulla, dopo che il paese ha perso tutto e non si risolleverà più, se un paese ha armi o uomini per durare 10-15 giorni contro la Russia non puoi far durare la guerra 2-3-4 mesi, non rimarrà più nulla, invece la cosa incredibile è che sembrano decisi a continuare lo scontro indiretto, mettendo sempre più nella melma civili ucraini ormai ostaggi del premio per la pace Zelensky e i suoi cagnacci che non vogliono altro che armi gratis.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con questo ritmo forse la potranno vedere i tuoi nipoti la vittoria della russia
> 
> *l'occidente non stava preparando nessun attacco altrimenti l'attacco ci sarebbe stato..non davano certo il tempo a te di prepararti babbeo*
> 
> io capisco la propaganda forte e forse sarò ingiusto a dirlo perchè magari trovandomici la penserei come loro però davvero se i russi si bevono e credono a questi scemi allora inizio a pensare che cognitivamente non ci stiano tanto nemmeno loro..parlo dei russi cittadini ovviamente


Quindi noi siamo infallibili !?
Mi viene da ridere....
Cosa inopportuna quindi un po' mi dispiace


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca all'assemblea di Confindustria a Benevento: "Mi auguro che Draghi chieda a Biden di dividerci le forniture di gas...Non abbiamo più i diplomatici di un tempo...Il segretario generale della NATO è un semianalfabeta di ritorno...Il Papa è l'unica grande personalità che parla con un linguaggio di onestà intellettuale e preoccupazione vera, abbiamo creato la pazzia per l'allargamento della NATO all'Ucraina...Gli USA vogliono mettere in ginocchio la Russia, ma se Putin se ne va, ne viene uno peggiore...".*


Ogni tanto ne dice una giusta


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

esilarante il racconto sull'isola dei serpenti di Kiev, ancora più della balla dei primi giorni sugli eroi morti per l'isolotto.
l'azzardo ucraino è stata spazzato via, invece si dice che avrebbe indebolito la posizione russa.


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

*El Pais:

"La Commissione europea prevede di approvare il 18 maggio un piano di risparmio energetico per far fronte a una possibile interruzione improvvisa dell'approvvigionamento di gas russo. *
*Bruxelles avverte che in caso di emergenza le misure riguarderanno quasi tutti i partner della UE perché quelli che hanno altre fonti di approvvigionamento, come la Spagna, dovranno condividere il loro gas con i paesi colpiti dal taglio russo.*
* E Bruxelles chiederà anche che il razionamento energetico, che partirebbe dal settore industriale, sia applicato in modo tale che le imprese di un paese a pieno regime non abbiano un vantaggio competitivo rispetto a quelle dei paesi colpiti da Mosca."*


che belle notizie escono il giorno della festa dell'Europa..


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

*secondo Bloomberg nel sesto pacchetto di sanzioni, bloccato da due settimane per veti incrociati, verrà eliminato il divieto di trasporto di petrolio russo per navi europee verso paesi terzi.
la Grecia, stato tra i maggiori armatori al mondo, ha spinto fortissimo per questo*


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

*Der Spiegel:*

*"Senza il gas russo, l'economia tedesca potrebbe crollare fino al 12% secondo uno studio recente

In caso di embargo sul gas da parte europea o russa, ci si aspetterebbe un crollo economico a livello dell'anno corona 2020 o la crisi finanziaria nel 2009.*
*Ma c'è anche la possibilità di una crisi economica come la Germania occidentale non ha vissuto dalla seconda guerra mondiale*

*C'è il rischio di più fallimenti aziendali o delocalizzazione della produzione e un umento significativo della disoccupazione
Gli shock sui prezzi di energia e cibo colpiscono prevalentemente i redditi bassi e medi, così che le tensioni sociali*

*La politica economica e monetaria difficilmente può prendere contromisure"*


"Orban mi scandalizza" cit. Letta nipote sul veto ungherese


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il governatore della Campania Vincenzo De Luca all'assemblea di Confindustria a Benevento: "Mi auguro che Draghi chieda a Biden di dividerci le forniture di gas...Non abbiamo più i diplomatici di un tempo...Il segretario generale della NATO è un semianalfabeta di ritorno...Il Papa è l'unica grande personalità che parla con un linguaggio di onestà intellettuale e preoccupazione vera, abbiamo creato la pazzia per l'allargamento della NATO all'Ucraina...Gli USA vogliono mettere in ginocchio la Russia, ma se Putin se ne va, ne viene uno peggiore...".*


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Der Spiegel:*
> 
> *"Senza il gas russo, l'economia tedesca potrebbe crollare fino al 12% secondo uno studio recente
> 
> ...


Direi che è arrivato anche il momento di dire basta con questa pagliacciata. Gli abbiamo aiutati, le sanzioni, faremo fallire la Russia ecc
Adesso basta. È arrivato il momento di pensare a se stessi. Con buona pace di zelensky.
Finisce male così, dobbiamo sperare in una rottura in Ue


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Direi che è arrivato anche il momento di dire basta con questa pagliacciata. Gli abbiamo aiutati, le sanzioni, faremo fallire la Russia ecc
> Adesso basta. È arrivato il momento di pensare a se stessi. Con buona pace di zelensky.
> Finisce male così, dobbiamo sperare in una rottura in Ue


Ma è solo propaganda, dai.
Figurati se la Germania ci ha perso.

Tutti gli analisti cazzuti dicono che la Russia ha perso il 12, il 30, il 70, anzi il 365% (così fa pure il giro della circonferenza) del PIL, sta fallendo e i russi ormai non hanno più munizioni, al punto che Mosca sta distribuendo SuperLiquidator alle truppe.

Addirittura Putin starebbe valutando di farsi aiutare da una legione di pangolini di Wuhan, in modo da facilitare l’invasione puntando a far starnutire gli ucraini, che non potrebbero più concentrarsi sul mirino delle armi.

Ormai l’Ucraina ha vinto, i russi stanno perdendo dai 18 ai 30 carri armati al giorno, e perdono da due mesi sempre la stessa città (Kharkiv), andando in loop. Quando perdono la partita riprendono dall’ultimo salvataggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *El Pais:
> 
> "La Commissione europea prevede di approvare il 18 maggio un piano di risparmio energetico per far fronte a una possibile interruzione improvvisa dell'approvvigionamento di gas russo. *
> *Bruxelles avverte che in caso di emergenza le misure riguarderanno quasi tutti i partner della UE perché quelli che hanno altre fonti di approvvigionamento, come la Spagna, dovranno condividere il loro gas con i paesi colpiti dal taglio russo.*
> ...


Bhuhahahahaha con quale diritto mi domando?
Cioè il "dovranno" da dove diavolo esce fuori!? 
Detto questo.. non si condividevano le mascherine
Figurati un bene di prima necessità


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *El Pais:
> 
> "La Commissione europea prevede di approvare il 18 maggio un piano di risparmio energetico per far fronte a una possibile interruzione improvvisa dell'approvvigionamento di gas russo. *
> *Bruxelles avverte che in caso di emergenza le misure riguarderanno quasi tutti i partner della UE perché quelli che hanno altre fonti di approvvigionamento, come la Spagna, dovranno condividere il loro gas con i paesi colpiti dal taglio russo.*
> ...



Ovviamente, in caso di necessità, gli USA ci aiuteranno gratuitamente.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma è solo propaganda, dai.
> Figurati se la Germania ci ha perso.
> 
> Tutti gli analisti cazzuti dicono che la Russia ha perso il 12, il 30, il 70, anzi il 365% (così fa pure il giro della circonferenza) del PIL, sta fallendo e i russi ormai non hanno più munizioni, al punto che Mosca sta distribuendo SuperLiquidator alle truppe.
> ...


Su Limes di marzo c'era l'intervista di un ministro ucraino che diceva che i russi costruiscono 50 razzi all'anno ma hanno una riserva di un migliaio e ne lanciano centinaia al giorno quindi li esauriranno.


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Su Limes di marzo c'era l'intervista di un ministro ucraino che diceva che i russi costruiscono 50 razzi all'anno ma hanno una riserva di un migliaio e ne lanciano centinaia al giorno quindi li esauriranno.


Sì, ma se ne lanciano centinaia al giorno e hanno la riserva di un migliaio, significa che avrebbero dovuto finirli al decimo giorno di ostilità.
Tra l'altro 50 l'anno quanti sono mediamente: 4-5 al mese?
Quindi li avrebbero finiti all'undicesimo giorno.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, ma se ne lanciano centinaia al giorno e hanno la riserva di un migliaio, significa che avrebbero dovuto finirli al decimo giorno di ostilità.
> Tra l'altro 50 l'anno quanti sono mediamente: 4-5 al mese?
> Quindi li avrebbero finiti all'undicesimo giorno.


Molti dimenticano che esiste anche la produzione in caso di necessità


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Molti dimenticano che esiste anche la produzione in caso di necessità


Sì, ma quanti ne puoi produrre per necessità al giorno?
Se è vero che ne lanci centinaia ogni giorno (e io ho fatto l'assunto che centinaia == 100, ma potrebbero essere anche di più), e che di norma ne produci 50 in un anno, per poter continuare a rimanere sempre su quelle cifre dovresti produrne almeno 100 al giorno, per rimanere "in pari" e continuare a bombardare senza fermarti o ridurre la pressione.
Quindi significa aumentare la produzione da 50 a 36500 missili all'anno.

Mi sembra abbastanza inverosimile come scenario.
Ed il fatto che i russi non abbiano finito le munizioni come sostenuto, mi lascia da pensare che fosse l'ennesima idiozia di Kiev Washington, dopotutte quelle sparate dal Roberto Bolle LGBT ucraino.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Su Limes di marzo c'era l'intervista di un ministro ucraino che diceva che i russi costruiscono 50 razzi all'anno ma hanno una riserva di un migliaio e ne lanciano centinaia al giorno quindi li esauriranno.


Mah, sta storia l'ho letta anche dopo 10 giorni dall inizio della guerra. Adesso sono passati 2 mesi e mezzo e sbombardano come se non ci fosse un domani. Gli unici che finiranno sono i missili guidati di precisione, hanno una componentistica elettronica che la Russia comprava dall'Occidente.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, ma quanti ne puoi produrre per necessità al giorno?
> Se è vero che ne lanci centinaia ogni giorno (e io ho fatto l'assunto che centinaia == 100, ma potrebbero essere anche di più), e che di norma ne produci 50 in un anno, per poter continuare a rimanere sempre su quelle cifre dovresti produrne almeno 100 al giorno, per rimanere "in pari" e continuare a bombardare senza fermarti o ridurre la pressione.
> Quindi significa aumentare la produzione da 50 a 36500 missili all'anno.
> 
> ...


Non ti davo contro, ti davo ragione quando facevi notare che alcuni blateravano la Russia stesse finendo i missili dopo 3 giorni di guerra.

Sulla produzione è inutile fare conteggi, non lo possiamo sapere.

Anzitutto, bisogna vedere se ne lanciano davvero centinaia al giorno e dello stesso tipo.

E comunque, in una produzione industriale, è un "attimo" passare da un articolo prodotto in 10 unità giornaliere, a 100.

Dipende quali componenti ci sono, che materiali servono, che lavorazioni ci sono, quanti subappaltatori possono fare quelle lavorazioni ecc ecc
Non possiamo saperlo.

Ti faccio un esempio idiota: in Italia si producevano 10 banchi a rotelle al giorno ( cifra a caso), basta che arrivano i soldi vedi come si passa velocemente a 200 o 300.

Dipende.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Su Limes di marzo c'era l'intervista di un ministro ucraino che diceva che i russi costruiscono 50 razzi all'anno ma hanno una riserva di un migliaio e ne lanciano centinaia al giorno quindi li esauriranno.



La riserva sarà costituita non di qualche migliaio di missili (altrimenti sarebbero finiti da un pezzo),ma di qualche centinaia di migliaia.
Tutti residui bellici dell'ex urss che fino a febbraio giacevano in qualche magazzino sperduto.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, sta storia l'ho letta anche dopo 10 giorni dall inizio della guerra. Adesso sono passati 2 mesi e mezzo e sbombardano come se non ci fosse un domani. Gli unici che finiranno sono i missili guidati di precisione, hanno una componentistica elettronica che la Russia comprava dall'Occidente.


In effetti 50 all'anno sono pochi, ne produrrà quella cifra una singola fabbrica.
I razzi li usano dove l'artiglieria non arriva tipo Odessa, suo fronte un po' meno.


----------

